# Sunday's Show and Tell...7/9/17



## jd56 (Jul 9, 2017)

Let's see what relicsyou have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures aswe do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colby john (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## buck hughes (Jul 9, 2017)

found this seat that was on a girls 1930's bike paid $20 for bike and seat.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2017)

Just an old Murray built girls ballooner, late 40s I'm guessing. Was a gift from a friend. Looks like til clean up nicely.


----------



## stoney (Jul 9, 2017)

Got this Silver Ray and Exide battery sign


----------



## petritl (Jul 9, 2017)

I had a great week for trades with my friend.

NOS pair of wood racing rims and a bike from the pile


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 9, 2017)

petritl said:


> I had a great week for trades with my friend.
> 
> NOS pair of wood racing rims and a bike from the pile
> 
> View attachment 641913




I'll give you 20 bux for that old red bike closest to the wall.


----------



## petritl (Jul 9, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I'll give you 20 bux for that old red bike touching the wall.



Good eye


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2017)

petritl said:


> Good eye
> 
> View attachment 641929



You will need to order a set of John's springs.  That front one looks pretty compressed.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 9, 2017)

Got some paint for 2 of my projects.....



Got a new mask because my old ones elastic became unelastic....


 
Got my last & final dropstand..



Picked up an axle holder..


 
A few different size chainrings for my sturmey archer hubs....


 

And this, now I need to learn the secret handshake....


----------



## 4scuda (Jul 9, 2017)

No bikes this week but did buy a trailer to put bikes in and a $400 truck to pull it.


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 9, 2017)

I got the Fast & the furious Elite Off Road RC Ice Charger at Walmart $35.79 instead of the original $60. No pics as Photobucket is having some ridiculous thing about 3rd party posting even when they had no problem for years.

I am still looking for bike stuff but no luck.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 9, 2017)

Here are my MIA rims. Customs release it and somehow it got lost.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 9, 2017)

petritl said:


> I had a great week for trades with my friend.
> 
> NOS pair of wood racing rims and a bike from the pile
> 
> ...



Nice 'ghisallo' sprints!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Here are my MIA rims. Customs release it and somehow it got lost. View attachment 642036



Noooooo!!!!
Hope you get them soon.
Who makes those rims?


----------



## rickyd (Jul 9, 2017)

petritl said:


> I had a great week for trades with my friend.
> 
> NOS pair of wood racing rims and a bike from the pile
> 
> ...



How is the twin flex badged? Thanks


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 9, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Noooooo!!!!
> Hope you get them soon.
> Who makes those rims?



These rims are made in Italy. They are good rims but US customs is another matter. They are sold on Ebay. Why pay $800-$1200 for a set of wood wheels when you could make your own for less especially if you have the hubs.
A set of new 36 hole wood rims will cost you $190 shipped. These guys ship very quickly. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOODEN-RIMS...160975?hash=item3f69cfba4f:g:SkYAAOSwGtRXxXuu


----------



## izee2 (Jul 9, 2017)

My Wife and Daughter were out and gave me a call. They told me they found a girls bike at a yard sale and Couldn't pass on the price. I figured it would be a walmart cruiser. After all these years I Guess my daughter was actually paying attention. She told me once she saw the light she just had to have it. Nice 57' all original Columbia. I like that it has a chain oiler attached on the chain guard. A little soap and polish and this ol Columbia should shine! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Jul 9, 2017)

rickyd said:


> How is the twin flex badged? Thanks



Firestone


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 9, 2017)

I picked this up yesterday with every intention of using it for parts on about 3 of my other projects. When I got it home my wife said what are you going to do with that one?  Parts.... "it's to nice to take apart". So for now it will live on. It is nice and all original. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Bought a bargain set of cycling plusses, with world champion stripes to boot!
They've got to be cooler than tweed!


----------



## mike j (Jul 9, 2017)

A well respected Caber sent me this great tank yesterday. It completes this very great frame. I have all the other parts.


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 9, 2017)

Bought these two bikes today. 1938 CCM 

 roadster with an odd looking stem and then what appears to be an original paint red and cream bike with a badge on the front fender that says Supreme.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 9, 2017)

This little beauty arrived yesterday OG bulb is still good but the switch is not closing, someday i'll press out the rivet remove the battery      tray and repair the switch


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 9, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Bought these two bikes today. 1938 CCM View attachment 642337 roadster with an odd looking stem and then what appears to be an original paint red and cream bike with a badge on the front fender that says Supreme.
> 
> View attachment 642338
> 
> ...




WELCOME to the big leagues!
Coincidentally, that odd stem might look good on the Supreme...
Chris


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 10, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Bought these two bikes today. 1938 CCM View attachment 642337 roadster with an odd looking stem and then what appears to be an original paint red and cream bike with a badge on the front fender that says Supreme.
> 
> View attachment 642338
> 
> ...




:eek:


----------



## morton (Jul 10, 2017)

Some of the stuff I got the past few weeks....more to follow:

2 Speed stuff





Seat back.....don't know if factory or which bike it was used on.





Rear Brake mounts......anyone have any pics of how their were used.  I can't seem to figure it out.





Nice condition but needs rubber and chrome is rusty.  Obviously used at the beach.  Fun little ride but I wouldn't want to do a century on it (like I could do a century)




Centrix hub with fixed gear on one side and single speed on other.  Was told this was probably for a tri-cycle





Nice Novara Touring Bike in my size.  Missing brake parts so haven't had a chance to try it, but I love the paddle shifters




1940's or 50's fire station.  Turn the crank on the side and bells ring and the doors go up.  Spring loaded plastic cars could also be propelled out the doors  Some of these also had a siren but this one didn't or  is missing. 




Wheel discs that I think will work for 26" wheels.



.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Bought these two bikes today. 1938 CCM View attachment 642337 roadster with an odd looking stem and then what appears to be an original paint red and cream bike with a badge on the front fender that says Supreme.
> 
> View attachment 642338
> 
> ...




I believe the Shelby is an older repaint. You're probably getting a lot of PMs about selling that stem but I'm with Chris--put it on the Shelby. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 10, 2017)

kngtmat said:


> ...No pics as Photobucket is having some ridiculous thing about 3rd party posting even when they had no problem for years.




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-to-post-pictures.104094/


----------



## Joseph FINN (Jul 10, 2017)

40_41 Western flyer 



Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks. Here it and it has lights with metal gears instead of plastic.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

Volkswagen goodies!! $35 is what I paid for it all. Hopefully, more to come!





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

Parts yielded from the curb-found 1986 Huffy, some nice spares, some going to my '84 Columbia Charger. The sprocket and crank, surprisingly, are the EXACT same parts, except for date codes. The rear derailleur is also the EXACT same part, and is MINT. The Huffy crank and sprocket were much cleaner, with less pitting and a brighter finish. I swapped that crank and sprocket into the Columbia QUICK and may end up giving the old ones to a friend.

The cable clips, pedals, and other loose bits on the porch will be stored for spare parts. The rear brake cable was a recent replacement, that's like free money lol. The carcass, sadly, will go to the crusher within a month.

Note: I am not missing the stem from my Columbia. I had it soaking in lemon concentrate, it cleaned up great!















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

SOME of you may wonder why I am investing my time into a 24" 1980's Columbia roadbike. Well, it's going to be paired with my '84 Shelby edition Dodge Charger.

A restored car, similar to mine:





The bike in question:


----------



## decotriumph (Jul 10, 2017)

Latest addition to my motorcycle stable, 2017 Moto Guzzi V9 Bobber.


----------



## poolmike (Jul 10, 2017)

Scored this one today. Needs some love, but I could not beat the price!


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 10, 2017)

I seen more of those Huffy's in a few months than the years before. I remember the early 90's ones with the radios.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

poolmike said:


> Scored this one today. Needs some love, but I could not beat the price!
> 
> View attachment 642771



Man, they're really coming out of the woodwork!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

poolmike said:


> Scored this one today. Needs some love, but I could not beat the price!
> 
> View attachment 642771



I would love it if this was added to the registry!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 11, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Bought these two bikes today. 1938 CCM View attachment 642337 roadster with an odd looking stem and then what appears to be an original paint red and cream bike with a badge on the front fender that says Supreme.
> 
> View attachment 642338
> 
> ...



nice bike ken good to see you got it .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Man, they're really coming out of the woodwork!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Almost as common as Bluebirds now! V/r Shawn


----------

